# 93288-93289 Cardiac Device Interrogation Freqency??



## codiologist (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if there is a frequency limit on billing for pacemaker (in person)  interrogations 93288
and defibrillator interrogations 93289 (in person)??

I find info about remote check frequency one every 30 or 90 days depending on whether it's a (Pacer, Defib or Loop)
and Programming frequency depends on medical necessity.

 I've looked on CMS and various device manufacturers websites without finding this specific frequency criteria for 93288 & 93289.
Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks, Codiologist


----------



## rputnam40701 (Mar 21, 2019)

*Np does interrogation, doc reads report*

I'm still new to coding and I haven't dealt with pacers before. Our NP does the interrogation then Doc reads the report. Am i supposed to be billing 93288 with 26 under and TC under doc? To me, that is exactly what I should be doing but NP has "built pacer clinic from ground up" and believes that is incorrect. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

